# no puedo usar maxima resolucion en mi webcam

## johpunk

Bueno me e dado cuenta que al querer tomar fotos con el cheese no me permite usar la maxima resolucion de mi webcam que en este caso seria 640x480 para dar un poco de informacion es una webcam creative webcam instant, en el kernel tengo marcada la opcion zc3xx con la cual es la que hace funcionar a mi webcam, la verdad no tengo idea de que hacer si me falto por marcar algun modulo en el kernel, la cuestion es que funciona normal pero no me da la maxima resolucion, alguna idea?  :Idea: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Bueno, no se realmente si sea problema de cheese, pero prueba usar mplayer, si te respeta la resolución máxima entonces ya puedes comenzar a suponer cosas. Esto debería servirte:

```
mplayer -cache 128 -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:outfmt=i420 -vf screenshot tv://
```

También puedes tomar un screenshot, presionando "s" y viendo si la imagen tiene el tamaño correcto. Además revisa si cheese te manda un mensaje o algo similar.

Saludos.

----------

## johpunk

me sale lo siguiente 

http://imagebin.ca/view/HnNV2gNm.html

y en la consola me dice esto

 *Quote:*   

> mt=i420 -vf screenshot tv://
> 
> MPlayer SVN-r30554-4.3.4 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
> 
> Reproduciendo tv://.
> ...

 

veo que la pantalla si sale en la maxima resolucion que aguanta mi webcam, y sobre el cheese no me dice nada, ya que solo me aparecen 2 resoluciones menores

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, bueno, lo del mplayer puede ser porque necesitas v4l y no v4l2. Lo importante es que ya sabes que no es tu webcam. Ahora, cheese no tiene un modo debug? si lo inicias desde la consola no sale ningún mensaje?

----------

## johpunk

creo mas bien que el mplayer salio así por lo que esta usando "vivi"   :Laughing:   por otro lado creo que no tiene modo debug pq ni ejecutandolo en la consola me dice algo, intente probando con camorama y sale igual que en el mplayer la resolusion 520xXXX algo asi no recuerdo bien a lo mejor sea pq esta aplicacion ya este un poco vieja nose.. alguna otra aplicacion para probar que me recomienden?

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Muy bueno y con pocas dependencias, además esta en portage: http://guvcview.berlios.de/

----------

## johpunk

muy buena esa aplicacion  :Very Happy:  pero el detalle que la resolucion maxima que me deja poner es 352x288   :Confused: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> muy buena esa aplicacion  pero el detalle que la resolucion maxima que me deja poner es 352x288  

 

Algo me dice que la combinación kernel+webcam no te esta funcionando bien, trata de nuevo con mplayer (y que ahora si te funcione) para ver si éste puede con la resolución que quieres.

----------

## johpunk

el mplayer ya visualiza mi webcam agregando device=/dev/video1 pero no a la resolución que quiero, el mensaje que deja es el siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mt=i420:device=/dev/video1 -vf screenshot tv://
> 
> MPlayer SVN-r30554-4.3.4 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
> ...

 

buscando esto en google v4l2: your device driver does not support VIDIOC_G_STD ioctl, VIDIOC_G_PARM was used instead. pero no me deja nada claro. de todas formas e querido solucionar esto usando versiones de kernel anteriores

----------

